# looking for an old book



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

dose any one no of a book titled "I lived tell the story " by carl schel it is a great trapping and life true story. my dads butty at work lent it to me to read knowing i love the outdoors the book was given to him by the author which was a friend of his. im looking for this book for my self any info would be great.


----------

